

Foxmarks (Mitch Kapor's startup) adds suggested tags to Firefox bookmark sync - anuraggoel
http://blog.foxmarks.com/?p=528

======
anuraggoel
This brings Foxmarks closer to delicious, which is a direct competitor. Mitch
Kapor talks about Foxmarks vs. Delicious here: <http://blog.kapor.com/?p=28>

------
nir
Would be cool to have an API for this (just send it a URL and get back a list
of tags)

~~~
pclark
I've made this for my startup. We look at a _ton_ of sources. Delicious,
Magnolia (RIP), Technorati + about 5 more. It gives you a very good list of
tags.

Would people be interested in me turning this into an API?

~~~
nir
I would...

